# Wisconsin snow from recent storms



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a picture of the pile I have at the end of one of the drives I do, this was after the storm on 2-22 thurs. There was a little there from before that storm. In the next picture is the pile after the storm on 3-1 Thurs and 3-2 Friday.:bluebounc


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's the next one. I was wanting snow, but after all this in 2 main storms, I've had enough for a while.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

If you guys have any extra send it down here,it's been a couple weeks since we have had a good snow.Just getting flurries today,just to piss me off.lol


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't know about sending it down, but if you want to come and get it you can have all you want.


----------

